
Pratt parser builder demo - childintime
https://github.com/jrop/pratt-calculator/blob/master/parser.js
======
childintime
Additional info:

\- Pratt explained: [https://github.com/jrop/pratt-
calculator](https://github.com/jrop/pratt-calculator)

\- Builder lib: [https://github.com/jrop/pratt](https://github.com/jrop/pratt)

